# avant-garde in the 15th century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Why this era because the discovery of the new world was still fresh (i.e Columbus), printing was a new invention(i.e Guttenberg).

We could called it early renaissance era shawll we, who were the genies of avant garde during this era,what classical composer you find to be the sharpest knife ?

I whant to hear music of this era that was one step beyond there era,So what are the top guns of this
era, if we talk about early avant garde in early renaissance era.

guys that came before Lassus and Gesualdo, who should i look out, who the best kept secret of this era in term of inovator.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a very strong intuition that you will like recordings by Ensemble Organum. Maybe start The Machault mass and The Chantilly codex cd. If you get interested in chant then also the ones called "Chants de l'Eglise milanaise.", "le chant des templars" 

You may also enjoy John Taverner's masses, but given your tastes you must at all costs avoid The Tallis Scholars. They avoid Gesualdo style dissonance. There's a recording of Taverner's Mass "Gloria tibi trinitas" from Edinburgh cathedral released a couple of years ago which is really wild.

Have you heard any Monteverdi? If not, you should try. Maybe start with Combattimento. 

Other people will make recommendations for Josquin, Gombert, Dufay, Obrecht etc, I expect.


----------

